# How high are your treestands?



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

WASHINGTON TOWNSHIP, Ohio -- Authorities said scouting for deer took a dangerous turn when a man fell 40 feet from a tree stand.

The incident happened around 6:30 p.m. Monday in a field off Elm Tree Road in Washington Township.

Firefighters walked and used four-wheel drive vehicles to get to the victim, who was a mile and a half off the road.

Authorities believe the victim used his cell phone to call a family member who then called for help.

Careflight took the man to a local hospital, but there is no word on his condition.

40 feet is kinda excessive don't you think? I rarely go above 20'.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

20 or 40 doesn't matter. You must wear a safety vest!I am usually 25*ft. up.
Bob


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I Agree 15 To 20 Feet Is Good If You Ask Me


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

40 is way to high for a few reasons, 

1. To dangerous, you dont need to go that high, even if scouting and looking over ridges and hills, if ya gotta call in deer that far away, get down and move your stand.
2. Angle of your shot is almost top to bottom, your not gonna in my opinon get a good shot at the vital, if could happen but odds aren't that good,


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I Agree With Bob On Always Wear A Safety Vest


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

40 feet seems a little high to me, espically when most of my stands are 15' or less. I don't know I could find a tree to put a stand 40 up where I hunt. At 40 feet you would need like 30 tree pegs and 2 bow ropes tied together to get that high. That brings a new meaning to the nose bleed section.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Could you imagine the sway you would feel with a 10-15 mph wind. I would be to scared to stand up at 40'.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Forget the safty harness, at 40' you could almost get away with a bungy jumping set-up.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with the other posts with the extreme angle of the shot would not be a good thing. Maybe if he was up 40' on one side one his stand, which he fell, and and only 20' on up uphill side. I've got one like that which I'm gonna move. Its a 20' ladder on the uphill side but a clear 20 yd. shot view downhill to about 35'. My climber has a 20' equipment rope and most the time I don't go that high before I run out of climbable tree and the other limbs start to get in the way.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

a freind of my dad use to go that high. he claimed that the deer kept smelling him


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am wondering if the 40 feet is accurate or just someone's miscalculated guess. I think you would be very hard pressed to find a tree that you could go 40 feet up in and see through the maze of branches below you. Nevertheless, that is just way higher than is necessary. I typically go somewhere between15-20' and probably never higher than 25'. A lot of it depends on the layout of the ground below and the type of trees that I am dealing with.

I hope that the guy makes it through that fall alive. I agree that the harness should be on at all times and apparently this guy failed to do so.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

When I am hunting a steep hill side I often go 30ft. During gun season I have a few trees that I will climb that are maybe 35. With a bow I have killed 2 deer at less than 15 yards whike over 30 in the air. They were both tough shots and I would not take that shot now that I am older and wiser.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think I am 30 feet up every time I take out my climber. Problem is my hoisting rope is only 20 feet long and I never seem to max it out. 
So in all honesty, my 40' is really 15 to 18 feet- and that is plenty high enough for me!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Depends on the area I hunt. I would say I am normally between 12 and 20 feet.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Depending on the tree and terrain I am usually between 20 and 30 feet high. Only reason some are 30 feet is if the tree sit on the down hill side of a ledge.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

28' of ladder and my stand is chained on the tree above that with several strap on steps for handholds. the angle is steeper but ive only had to shoot one arrow(bolt) into every deer killed out of that stand. i love being up that high because you got freedom to move a bit more than if your lower.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

My rope is 22 feet, so usually 20 feet.
ski


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Most days for gun hunting around 2', at least I think that's how far it is from the chair seat to the ground  

For bowhunting I use ladder stands that are 15' to the platform.

I used to always use loc-ons and tree steps for many, many years, but getting older and bigger  and a fall a few years ago from around 15ft when a step pulled out was enough to make me rethink my hunting and go to only ladder stands for me.

My son is using a climber for the first time this year and he seems to really like it , but I don't think he goes up over 15-18 ft.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have always used hang-on stands until this year and I bought a climber. I still have not found a tree that I could get more than maybe 20' up that was where I wanted it. That is without taking a chainsaw with me get rid of big branches in the way.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

All my ladder stands are 15 foot and with my climber I usually go about 20.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I like the 14-18 ft range for most bow stands. I will hunt higher during the firearms season; as high as 25ft in some circumstances. Normall not over 20 ft. though.

I like to have my bow stands as low as possible for good angles within 20 yards. I always look for large, mature trees that have multiple big limbs when available. They will break your outline up very well and if you find one large enough you can darn near hide up there. I use hang on stands and a removable step system. I do have one 15 ft. ladder stand also.


----------



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

20 to 30 depending where I am . or when i'm climbing up the tree and by bow starts pulling I stop.


----------

